# Knew this day would come...



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Duke and I had a very 'off' day today at training. We still had fun, but it was not as productive as the past weeks (no where near Friday with OB). After everything going so well each week. I KNEW we were in for a day like this. He kept me up all night... anxious. Woke me up at 6am to "play". Ugh.  So needless to say... we were BOTH tired today. I also got my first injury while doing bite work. Nope, didn't get bit.... he pulled extremely hard on the harness and my left foot got into a little dip in the grass and I twisted my ankle. OUCH! It hurts pretty bad. It happens though... all part of the sport! Just have to suck it up and put ice on it. Training still continued after like normal.

He did ok at Obedience, but was really distracted by everything. More then usual. He didn't fuss very well, and he could care less about doing more then he had to. It wasn't terrible... still better then we were. But, he was definitely in a blah! mood today. Hoping for a that "oomph!" again next week!

Protection went better. He was doing very well. Having a hard time transitioning to the pillow and the sleeve though. He's still on the tug. We are hoping to start the transition next week. My trainer said he was biting harder and more solid though... so that's a step up. He didn't re-bite or loosen his grip. I am very happy with that.

Overall, we still have a lot of fun and enjoyed our Sunday "doggy day". He's tired as usually.. and I'm ready to fall over... with some ice on my ankle of course! lol! Any step forward is good enough for me! Still very proud of him! 

I'll post some video clips and pictures soon. Lauren(Alexandria610), came out with us today and got some amazing pictures.... Can't wait to get them!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, there will be plenty more off days where that came from. That's what makes it all worth while though. When you get to the point after you've had a series of consecutive troubles with your dog, and then one day it snaps into place. I actually just designed a Schutzhund tshirt for our club with the saying "The journey is the reward." I strongly believe that..

I'm with you in the sense that we both got our dogs when they were older and hadn't been started with any foundation work in the sport. Fortunately, we got lucky in the fact that they enjoy doing it, though maybe not as much as we do!  I am going to try for our IPO1 in two weeks and I'm already shaking and hysterical just thinking about it. It's just something that I never expected to do with this dog, and to finally be to that point where I'm comfortable saying that we have a good shot at this title, is just mind blowing to me. 

Just take it all in. I think the best lessons that I've learned in my first two years of training are to enjoy your dog, celebrate the small victories, and have fun! They can have "bad days" too. I know that I do probably more frequently than I'd like to admit..I had to learn no to be so hard on him or myself. We are both learning this together. Just don't sweat it! Seriously, I'm sure he did better than you think he did. I always say "He had a crappy routine" and I get a few club members who chime in saying that he really didn't look that bad to them at all. I'm very critical and it's something that I'm just learning to control. 

Looking forward to the pics and videos!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Unfortunately, there will be plenty more off days where that came from. That's what makes it all worth while though. When you get to the point after you've had a series of consecutive troubles with your dog, and then one day it snaps into place. I actually just designed a Schutzhund tshirt for our club with the saying "The journey is the reward." I strongly believe that..
> 
> I'm with you in the sense that we both got our dogs when they were older and hadn't been started with any foundation work in the sport. Fortunately, we got lucky in the fact that they enjoy doing it, though maybe not as much as we do!  I am going to try for our IPO1 in two weeks and I'm already shaking and hysterical just thinking about it. It's just something that I never expected to do with this dog, and to finally be to that point where I'm comfortable saying that we have a good shot at this title, is just mind blowing to me.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Working with horses my whole life has taught me just that. There will be good days, but with that also comes bad days, and some really really stink! The animals can have off/bad days too. This was certainly one for Duke. He still had fun and still did well.... just not as focused as he's been.

As long as he's happy and we are having fun.... I don't mind days like this. It's all a learning experience. I also trust my trainer when he says "don't worry... you'll get there". We're in no rush, and I just have to remind myself that. In time, it will happen. It is harder working with an older dog, but at the same time... I think it's taught me even more then if I had started a puppy! So for that... I am thankful! 

We are reaching for our BH title later this year. I look forward to this journey with him! I've learned so much in the past 7 weeks... it's exciting!

Good luck with the IPO titles! I'm sure Aiden will do just fine! He's looking good in all the videos you've posted!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You need to have those bad days to learn more about your dog. I have many of them! 
Yesterday at training, I was running backwards trying to get Karlo to follow me. We were at the pond, I wanted him to swim, I fell into a hole(I knew it was there and stupidly forgot!) and twisted my ankle/foot too. 
I gimped around after that for the two rounds of protection, but Karlo did very well! 
Today I can't walk, and it hurts bigtime. 

I find the inconsistency in our tracking phase more than the ob or protection. Never a dull moment and I'm always learning more about my dog.
Alexis, good luck w/ your IPO! I'm sure you'll do great!!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Duke and I had a very 'off' day today at training. We still had fun, but it was not as productive as the past weeks (no where near Friday with OB). After everything going so well each week. I KNEW we were in for a day like this. He kept me up all night... anxious. Woke me up at 6am to "play". Ugh.  So needless to say... we were BOTH tired today. I also got my first injury while doing bite work. Nope, didn't get bit.... he pulled extremely hard on the harness and my left foot got into a little dip in the grass and I twisted my ankle. OUCH! It hurts pretty bad. It happens though... all part of the sport! Just have to suck it up and put ice on it. Training still continued after like normal.
> 
> He did ok at Obedience, but was really distracted by everything. More then usual. He didn't fuss very well, and he could care less about doing more then he had to. It wasn't terrible... still better then we were. But, he was definitely in a blah! mood today. Hoping for a that "oomph!" again next week!
> 
> ...


Bout time your boy had a bad day after Dooney has had like 3 bad days in a row (darn antibiotics)!! It really wasn't that bad of a day  but I know you are disappointed! It is so much fun learning together!!! and sharing equipment  Ed said something about going back to the leather collar, so I may need to borrow yours next week :help:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Katya tried to go over the a-frame a second time when we were leaving the retrieves during our OB routine at the trial yesterday. She also required a second out after the courage test. She has refused to out only one other time in her life! (which was Thursday). They'll always keep you on your toes


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You need to have those bad days to learn more about your dog. I have many of them!
> Yesterday at training, I was running backwards trying to get Karlo to follow me. We were at the pond, I wanted him to swim, I fell into a hole(I knew it was there and stupidly forgot!) and twisted my ankle/foot too.
> I gimped around after that for the two rounds of protection, but Karlo did very well!
> Today I can't walk, and it hurts bigtime.
> ...


Glad I am not the only one who finds the random holes in the field! lol! :crazy: My ankle does hurt pretty bad. With some Ibuprofen, ice, and the couch... It'll be fine. 

I'm glad he does have bad days... because that just shows we have a lot to learn and also how far we have come already. Today was an off day for us... but, it was a million times better then we were weeks ago! When we started training, I would have died to have a training session like we did today! And like you said.... it's definitely a lesson on understanding your dog. Because of this... I don't mind. I knew it was coming, and I just look at it like yet, another learning experience. My trainer was still very impressed with him... so I'm not concerned.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Bout time your boy had a bad day after Dooney has had like 3 bad days in a row (darn antibiotics)!! It really wasn't that bad of a day  but I know you are disappointed! It is so much fun learning together!!! and sharing equipment  Ed said something about going back to the leather collar, so I may need to borrow yours next week :help:


Lol! Yeah, I knew our time was coming! It was our turn. I don't mind it. I still had fun!

And I agree... it's nice being able to train together! I'm so happy we found a place where we can both go! It's been a blast so far! The sharing equipment is also nice! LOL! Get to try things out before hand! 

You are always welcome to use whatever you need. Just remind me to take it off of Duke before you go!



hunterisgreat said:


> Katya tried to go over the a-frame a second time when we were leaving the retrieves during our OB routine at the trial yesterday. She also required a second out after the courage test. She has refused to out only one other time in her life! (which was Thursday). They'll always keep you on your toes


Oh yeah, they sure do! I know it will even be worse once we start doing more and actually start going to trials! From my experience with the horses... showing is where everything liked to come out! lol! The horse that never refused a jump would stop dead and throw the rider.... the horse that never acted out, would go rodeo style in about 2 seconds after entering the arena.... and the horse that never had health issues, would go lame or colic. It never failed!  But... you live... you learn. Honestly, I learned a lot more then about my horses during that.... I also learned a lot about patience, and taking the loss. Unfortunately we are all living beings, can't always win.

So, although this wasn't our best day... it wasn't pointless or negative.... we just learned a different lesson today.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I had kinda the opposite day today. I almost didn't take Nikon to Schutzhund because he is sick and doesn't like to work hard in the heat/humidity, especially when it comes on so fast and he's not used to it yet. I took him to training not expecting much, in fact I intended to pull him from protection. He tracked someone else's track for the first time in his life and hit all the turns and articles (we're going a TR2 in two weeks and this is the first time he's tracked at all in about three months!). He did two short rounds of protection and they were probably two of his best rounds in the past year. Glad I didn't leave him home, he proved me wrong today!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

*Here's the pictures!*

Thanks to Lauren (Alexandria610), we got some amazing pictures today!! 

Here they are:

-Obedience

















































-Protection

























































































































































...More coming...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

*More pictures...*

Love this one!









































































































































































Videos soon


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I had kinda the opposite day today. I almost didn't take Nikon to Schutzhund because he is sick and doesn't like to work hard in the heat/humidity, especially when it comes on so fast and he's not used to it yet. I took him to training not expecting much, in fact I intended to pull him from protection. He tracked someone else's track for the first time in his life and hit all the turns and articles (we're going a TR2 in two weeks and this is the first time he's tracked at all in about three months!). He did two short rounds of protection and they were probably two of his best rounds in the past year. Glad I didn't leave him home, he proved me wrong today!


That's awesome!! Glad you two had a great day! It's days like that though that they completely shock you!

That was like Friday for us! Lauren came over for lunch and to train together. I didn't think he would do too well.. figured he would (as he always has before) be very distracted out there and ignore me. However, Duke was amazing and ready to go the second we got out of the car! The BEST obedience he's ever done! He locked onto me in a very intense focus... even with the heat and distractions! Today just wasn't his day... it was really hot, and he was anxious all night.. neither of us got any sleep. So It was just meant to be. We had excellent obedience Friday morning, and okay protection today.... So I can't complain. Overall it was a productive training weekend! 

(Btw, I can't wait to start tracking with Duke!)


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> (Btw, I can't wait to start tracking with Duke!)


then don't. Start tomorrow


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@ TrickyShepherd how old is your dog????? I would take it slow in terms of the transition. Your dog seems stressed with the frontal approaches. When the dog is on the tug cn the helper go to the ground on their back and pull the dog onto him and with the dog still on the tug and having body to body contact with the helper,WITHOUT letting go. If not maybe he is not ready to go to a pillow or a sleeve. If the bite is not strong and committed(holding on with distractions and in contact with person shows the commitment), probably not ready for good pillow work. This is just an observation, not trying to supersede your TD....just curious.
If the dog is younger than 18 months, many oldtimers would say put the dog up in protection until he is older and shows more strength, but many people today want to do all three phases from the beginning, and therefore run into some long hiccups.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> @ TrickyShepherd how old is your dog????? I would take it slow in terms of the transition. Your dog seems stressed with the frontal approaches. When the dog is on the tug cn the helper go to the ground on their back and pull the dog onto him and with the dog still on the tug and having body to body contact with the helper,WITHOUT letting go. If not maybe he is not ready to go to a pillow or a sleeve. If the bite is not strong and committed(holding on with distractions and in contact with person shows the commitment), probably not ready for good pillow work. This is just an observation, not trying to supersede your TD....just curious.
> If the dog is younger than 18 months, many oldtimers would say put the dog up in protection until he is older and shows more strength, but many people today want to do all three phases from the beginning, and therefore run into some long hiccups.


He's 2yrs and 5months, and that's already something my trainer picked up on from the beginning and is being worked on. We've been working on the tug for almost 2 months so far. We usually work him from the side as well to pick up his confidence. However, yesterday was the first time in a few weeks that my trainer was doing his bite work (we usually have a helper there, but he's out of the country at the moment). My trainer wanted to test a few things. Which we did have a lot of improvement and also some new things to work on. (Btw, the pictures are scrambled, he only had 1 try at the sleeve... 99% was still the tug.)

Yes, he used to try to re-bite back in the beginning. Now it's solid and he holds tight. He's been solid on that for 3-4 weeks now. His confidence needs even more building, and he still could use to have a more powerful bite (it's strong, but could always use more). I have a lot to learn, and yes we are taking it at Duke's pace.... not mine. Not worried there... we are not in any rush. Everything has been when he's ready.

He's only been in training for 7 weeks, and has come a long way. We're are not perfect... never will be. We are just in it for the fun of it. I don't expect Duke to be highly titled or anything like that.... but we can try.  

I really do appreciate your comments, and thank you! but I do trust my trainer very much (which, if I didn't, I wouldn't be there). He's been doing this professionally too for many many many years and has a nice pace going for Duke.... Duke's been improving by leaps and bounds each week. He really does have a good understanding of my dog. I can't even begin to explain how much better and happier Duke is from when I picked him up on Jan. 29th. It's a completely different dog.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, he is just starting to intro Duke to the sleeve, next week they are going to work him behind the fence as well to help build up confidence. Dooney and I are behind the fence as well just for the tug. Duke is coming out of his "shell" more and more each week. I am so proud of him too


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> then don't. Start tomorrow


Oh if I could I would!!! Unfortunately, I have NO idea how to do that training and really don't want to mess him up. I would have to set up another class each week for that... just don't have the funds currently since we got the new cars. Though, soon!! I am dying to try that out with him, his nose is ALWAYS on the ground! I am 99.9% sure he'll be great at it!

I swear, If I could afford it... I would be at training every day! I don't think my SO would like that idea though! lol.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Yeah, he is just starting to intro Duke to the sleeve, next week they are going to work him behind the fence as well to help build up confidence. Dooney and I are behind the fence as well just for the tug. Duke is coming out of his "shell" more and more each week. I am so proud of him too


Oh I know, we are all really happy with how he's doing! I am just thrilled that he can enjoy something.... and that I can enjoy it just as much!! It's been a blast working with him, and I've really learned so much more about Duke then I would have just here at the house. That has helped us out a lot at home and with everything I do with him! It's been an awesome experience so far!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Oh if I could I would!!! Unfortunately, I have NO idea how to do that training and really don't want to mess him up. I would have to set up another class each week for that... just don't have the funds currently since we got the new cars. Though, soon!! I am dying to try that out with him, his nose is ALWAYS on the ground! I am 99.9% sure he'll be great at it!
> 
> I swear, If I could afford it... I would be at training every day! I don't think my SO would like that idea though! lol.


Tracking can be started at home very easily  Do you have a yard, or green space nearby? I started just teaching them to use there nose in the house.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Tracking can be started at home very easily  Do you have a yard, or green space nearby? I started just teaching them to use there nose in the house.


We have a backyard, but it's not very big. For training, I walk down to the field by our house.

How would I start him correctly? 

Back in the days, I trained my golden to find friends, and also treats. I was young though, I am sure it wasn't correctly done... just for fun. This I do want to be correct though. Which is why I haven't been as curious to start at home. I am afraid of messing him up.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

How bad are ants? Put a piece of hotdog on the ground at the field and time how long before the ants find it. Need to know before coming up with a gameplan


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> How bad are ants? Put a piece of hotdog on the ground at the field and time how long before the ants find it. Need to know before coming up with a gameplan


Hmm.. not sure how bad they are yet. It's already strong into summer here, so they are probably very active now.

No hotdogs at the moment... but, I do have Natures Balance (I think that's what it's called), their food roles. Maybe I'll defrost some of that and test it out.

(Going grocery shopping tomorrow..... I'll have to pick some hotdogs up)


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Oh if I could I would!!! Unfortunately, I have NO idea how to do that training and really don't want to mess him up. I would have to set up another class each week for that... just don't have the funds currently since we got the new cars. Though, soon!! I am dying to try that out with him, his nose is ALWAYS on the ground! I am 99.9% sure he'll be great at it!
> 
> I swear, If I could afford it... I would be at training every day! I don't think my SO would like that idea though! lol.


you and me both- though I don't have the SO to worry about, just my checking account- LOL


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

As for the OB the 2 things I saw that may have an impact for a bad day is one the wearing of glasses so they can't see our eyes, some dogs need the visual cue and feedbacl. I like to use a hat. Second is on the one turn it looks like you are staring back at him instead of where you are going, have faith he will be there and not keep looking back.

For the tracking a couple of ways to start are if you have the NB rolls. break up into pieces about dime size or larger. Then take a flag and put as a starting point and stomp out a 6'x6' scent pad toss a few pieces in their and give him the command you will use to track. Toss a few pieces in and have him search for them then add more as he finds the first. Alternatively what I did with my pup is also take his dinner out to the backyard and toss the first few where he could see them land and knew the idea of what we were doing i.e. 6 on the 7th when his head was down for 6 I would throw in the grass close enough he could hear but sill had to use his nose to find the food. I did this a few times for him and it helped him develop a deep nose for the track.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Bad days just test your commitment level. Everyone has bad days. The people who wash out are the ones who get discouraged and quit when it gets tough.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

szariksdad said:


> As for the OB the 2 things I saw that may have an impact for a bad day is one the wearing of glasses so they can't see our eyes, some dogs need the visual cue and feedbacl. I like to use a hat. Second is on the one turn it looks like you are staring back at him instead of where you are going, have faith he will be there and not keep looking back.
> 
> For the tracking a couple of ways to start are if you have the NB rolls. break up into pieces about dime size or larger. Then take a flag and put as a starting point and stomp out a 6'x6' scent pad toss a few pieces in their and give him the command you will use to track. Toss a few pieces in and have him search for them then add more as he finds the first. Alternatively what I did with my pup is also take his dinner out to the backyard and toss the first few where he could see them land and knew the idea of what we were doing i.e. 6 on the 7th when his head was down for 6 I would throw in the grass close enough he could hear but sill had to use his nose to find the food. I did this a few times for him and it helped him develop a deep nose for the track.


With the OB and sunglasses. No choice on that. I have very sensitive eyes, and with it being summer in FL... the hat isn't enough most of the time. I have the hat for keeping my head from getting too hot and my scalp burnt. But, the glasses help me see what I am doing and keep my eyes comfortable. It's never been a concern with Duke though... glasses or not, doesn't change how he reacts.

And with the eye contact... I actually don't have faith he will be there. lol! I have to watch him so I can reward (and correct) when necessary. My trainer doesn't want me to look away from him yet so that I can immediately reward and praise. If I look away.... How can I tell when he's looking at me or away from me? When he's focusing or when he's just going for a leisurely stroll? He's not far into his training and his focus is not 100% solid yet.... it still needs to build more and go for a longer period of time. So for now, my eyes stay on him and I praise and reward after a turn or two with eye contact. Plus, on our turns, I ramp up his excitement (push/play with him) to get a faster, more enthusiastic turn. If I didn't.... he wouldn't feel the need to turn swiftly... and he would find it boring... which at that point, I would lose his focus all together. It's a game right now. It may not look pretty, but my gosh does it get a great reaction from him! My posture and 'correctness' will come after building his. 

Thanks for the tracking tips. If the weather stays nice, I will start to work with him this week and see how he takes to it. He has a strong nose, so I am sure he'll do just fine.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

robk said:


> Bad days just test your commitment level. Everyone has bad days. The people who wash out are the ones who get discouraged and quit when it gets tough.


...No worries... I'm not going anywhere! lol!

Even through the bad day and a busted ankle... I was still out there!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

robk said:


> Bad days just test your commitment level. Everyone has bad days. The people who wash out are the ones who get discouraged and quit when it gets tough.


we are pretty determined  keep going until you find what works!! the difference in both of our dogs is amazing!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> we are pretty determined  keep going until you find what works!! the difference in both of our dogs is amazing!


I certainly am. When it's something I enjoy and have a passion for.... I don't stop because of a "bad day". Even with the horses, there would be days that I was kicked, stepped on, thrown off, trampled.... bruised, bleeding, concussions, broken bones, and a little dent in the ego.... but, I was STILL out there working the horses.

Trust me, a slightly busted ankle and a little lack of focus wont do anything. We'll be back next week, and I am sure Duke will snap back just fine! It's all a learning experience. 

And I still got a few great pictures out of it! Lol! I can be content with that!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is more to tracking than having a strong nose. 
I love tracking, it is my favorite phase in IPO. But finding good places to track is a challenge!

If you have a bowwowflix account, there are a few good video's and many SchH related. 
You should also check out Bridget Carlsen's enthusiasm building videos. BowWowFlix.com : Bridget Carlsen
She believes you should only pay a dog after it does three things(this begins with young pups as well as pups aren't 'counting'!)~they can be offered or you can ask, but don't pay them for every individual focus or whatever, and the dog should drive into you for payment, don't reward in the position. Of course mark the position, but when you reward, have the dog jump up or run into your hands for the treat/toy. I've seen dogs doing her program in the past few months change from factory workers to loving obedience.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> There is more to tracking than having a strong nose.
> I love tracking, it is my favorite phase in IPO. But finding good places to track is a challenge!
> 
> If you have a bowwowflix account, there are a few good video's and many SchH related.
> ...


Oh I know.. which is why I didn't want to really get into it without my trainer guiding us. I am sure he'll do great, but I also want it correctly done. I don't trust myself with handling that on my own.

And thanks, I will look at them. So far he's doing very very well with how we are working him in OB... but, always good to have new information. 

Thank you!


----------

